# want a kitten in cardiff



## slizard (Oct 25, 2012)

i there sex breed everything is unimportant all I want is a cat to love, kitten or young cat prefered as I want to house train it and get it used to my dogs and izards and teach it to walk on lead with my dogs.
I know this sounds insane but we are by a busy road and dont want it getting run over.


----------



## maisey (Oct 26, 2010)

In my area kittens are being sold in the paper for free as there are way to many, just wondering but why would you want to walk a cat on a lead?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

many people do walk their cats on a lead, i know of mainecoon owners and their cats enjoy going for walks safely from traffic.
its not insane at all but keeps the cats safe, gives them exercise etc, i find it a great idea.


----------



## slizard (Oct 25, 2012)

we are two busy roads from the motorway and really dont want my new kitty adding to the road kill we often sadly see.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good luck in finding a kitten slizard. Have you tried the local rescues?
I take my Siamese girls for walks  though I'm not sure about going for a walk with dogs as cats usually want to do their own thing


----------



## slizard (Oct 25, 2012)

tried rescues but they like you to be able to drive to go up there and see what they have I look after my disabled grandparents my grandads got altziemers and my grans wheel chair bound I cant leave them alone for long periods of time to get to these places by bus or train.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> many people do walk their cats on a lead, i know of mainecoon owners and their cats enjoy going for walks safely from traffic.
> its not insane at all but keeps the cats safe, gives them exercise etc, i find it a great idea.


But would you walk them on a lead with your dogs.


----------



## slizard (Oct 25, 2012)

offf on rescue crawl today got taxi coming soon and got a nurse already here to watch the grandparents, found them in the local rag of a new sheet we get pushed through the door, they are right in my area to so travel costs and my time out away from my grandparents shouldnt be long anyway looking forward to this, especially since the ladies who have the cats have the same dog as me and their cats are all pretty good with dogs.


----------



## slizard (Oct 25, 2012)

£120!!!! Adoption fee.....are they for freaky deaky real? I dont mind up to £60 but damned! Sorry but I nearly choked when they said that, I got a cat in my garden for free lol, anyway going out to put food down and try and get him to come in cause that sorry is mental no wonder they had so many cats there, I could buy a kitten for £30 a hell of a walking distance but still! Sorry just thought it was mental.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Hello from swansea! my husband works in cardiff uni.

These rescues ask for stupid amounts of money for their residents and I have to say I wouldn't pay it either. My parents went to our local rspca a few months back and they wanted £30 for a mouse!! A mouse!! I got my two mice for £5 for the pair! And some places are giving them away for free!

Rescues really make me angry sometimes. Dont get me wrong they do a fantastic job but they expect people to pay so much money that it puts them off. You can pick up kittens for free these days and I'm sorry but why would people pay £120 when they can get one for nothing!? The poor animals suffer in the end because they will remain unadopted!


----------

